# Just wanted to introduce myself...



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

I've been on VWVortex for some time now, but pretty much stuck to the Fox forum. Unfortunately the Fox has a bad knock in the bottom end so it's been parked while I build it up right. (9Q, ABA block, big valve head...I'm sure you all know the drill)
On the up side, I found and bought a 1979 Dasher 4-door last night. Definitely a little rough around the edges, but no *real* rust. It does need shocks and struts all around (badly) and axles and a few little things. 69K on the broken odo, so real mileage is unknown, but it doesn't look like more than 100K tops. not to shabby for $500. It still has the original yellow Oregon plates too.

I'm looking for a few small parts:
drivers side front corner lense
1 2-piece hub cap -only needs to be ok condition-
rear "parcel shelf" 
working speedometer

I'm going to be doing a driving restoration and plan on keeping the car as close to stock as possible so it can be a dependable but old school daily driver. The Fox is getting all the go fast love:thumbup:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

love it, excited to see where you go with this!!


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome! nice car, I think you should take out that rear quarter window, weld in sheet metal, and put in louvers. 

For some reason, I think a solid pillar seems to look better with that body style. Here I have done the body work for you. No louvers yet though


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*sorry for the novel...*

Oh Man!...that does look super awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:
My plan with this car is to keep it as OE as possible though...skinny tires on stock steelies etc. The paint is in fairly good condition too, so I want to avoid doing any body work if I can. That being said, the drivers door looks like it was badly bent at some point, though now it fits fine, just looks bad. Ill try to get pics soon. In the side shot you can sort of see the damage along the rear of the door frame at the B pillar. The front looks to have lightly hit/been hit by something too, the rad support and grill is pushed in about 3/4 inch and there is a noticeable dent on the front of the fender which you can see in the picture. 
Right now my priority is getting the suspension sorted so I can drive the thing, and fix the hot start problem so I don't need starting fluid everywhere I go. I am going to go through and replace all the vacuum lines, and re-seal injectors, factory emissions stuff etc. then give it a thorough tune-up and hope that fixes most of the running issues. 
Currently the speedo and odo don't work, and neither does the clock, so my instrument cluster consists solely of idiot lights, fuel gauge and coolant temp. None of the three gauges in the console seem to read accurately either...does anybody know what the far left gauge is for? It reads in kp/cm³ 1-10 is it oil pressure? 
And WTF did they put clock there too when I already have one in the dash in place of a tach? :banghead::screwy:
Does anybody know it there is a "factory" tach solution for the Dasher? I also have 3 VW Fox speedometers BNIB, think one would fit the Dasher? Eventually I'll just take it apart and just try it I guess.
If I can find a drivers door complete, I may buy it...especially if it's white. Though I don't see that happening anytime too soon. 
All I want out of this thing is a reliable and classy driver that is somewhat cheap to run, since most of my money will be going towards making the Fox fast as...:thumbup:


----------

